# Audi TV Video from Silverstone Driving Experience



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Audi have sent me through a link to a video they have created for us from the Sliverstone Driving Experience day that myself and John Pegg went on recently.

Just ignore me squirming under questioning on video :-[

Best watched in full high def on youtube itself:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

looked like a fun and informative day Nick, no i'm not :mrgreen: at all ya cunt lol


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)




----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a brilliant day 8)


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

Great video... looks like a lot of fun


----------

